# Mechanische Tastaturen - Ist ein metallischer Nachklang normal (aka Filco Ping)?



## Rell (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo! Wer viel schreibt, oder einfach nur hochwertige Eingabegeräte benutzen möchte, wird sich bestimmt schon mal mit dem Thema mechanische Tastaturen beschäftigt haben. So auch ich und bin dabei sowohl im Internet, wie auch im echten Leben, auf den "Filco Ping" gestoßen. Dabei handelt es sich um ein metallisches Nachklingen, welches auftritt nachdem eine Taste gedrückt wurde, das klingt als würde es sich durch die ganze Tastatur ziehen. Man kann sich das vielleicht ähnlich wie bei einer Stimmgabel vorstellen.

Ich habe für euch auch Videos gefunden, bei denen man das Geräusch hören kann, wenn man den Ton etwas lauter dreht:

(alle Tasten)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TWuypYGSl2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(insbesondere das S)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wNND9kaWP6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Meine Frage ist eigentlich ganz banal: Ist das normal?


Bei mechanischen Tastaturen - wie's der Name ja schon sagt - bewegen sich Teile mit Federn. Gewisse Geräusche sollte man also erwarten dürfen denk ich. Jetzt habe ich aber eine Filco Majestouch 2 Tastatur mit Brown switches erlebt, bei der _jede_ Taste diesen metallischen Nachklang erzeugt, einige dabei ganz besonders laut. Das kuriose ist, dass es nicht klingt, als käme dieses Geräusch von den Federn der Cherry Schalter, sondern als käme es von der verbauten Metallplatte die in Schwingung gerät und dadurch den Nachklang erzeugt. Mit anderen Worten evtl. ein Konstruktionsfehler ist?

Die Meinungen dazu scheinen auseinander zu gehen. Einige sagen, alle ihre Tastaturen erzeugen dieses Geräusch, wobei manche Tastaturen lauter und manche leiser seien. Andere hingegen, dass ihre mechanischen Tastaturen gar keine metallischen Geräusche erzeugen. Und ein dritter, dass sie zwar etwas hören, es sie aber nicht stört. Was die Vermutung nahe legt, dass die zweite Gruppe diese Geräusche auch hat, aber nicht wahrnimmt?

Der "Filco Ping" scheint auch Hersteller und Modell unabhängig aufzutreten.


Normalerweise würde ich so etwas nicht als sonderlich wichtig erachten. Viele mechanische Tastaturen, wie z.B. die Filcos, bieten aber außer einem besonders guten Schreiberlebnis sonst nichts. Bei Preisen von um die 150€, plus/minus je nach Hersteller und Modell, ist ein Störgeräusch, das die Wahrnehmung u.U. sogar die Konzentration beeinflusst, allerdings schon bedeutend.



Was meint ihr also? Ist ein metallischer Nachklang bei mechanischen Tastaturen normal, quasi charakteristisch, oder handelt es sich dabei eher um eine Art Defekt, der eigentlich nicht sein sollte?


----------



## moparcrazy (10. Februar 2012)

Wo bist Du denn im echten Leben, auf den "Filco Ping" gestoßen? Eigene  Tastatur? Welches Modell? Welcher Switch? Welche Tasten sind betroffen?

Beim ersten Video zeigt nur die Y Taste denn Ping. Was der Typ da  allerdings veranstaltet hat doch recht wenig mit dem normalen nutzen  einer Tastatur zu tun!
Beim zweiten handelt es sich um ein Video von TheSolutor einem Forum  Mitglied auf geekhack.org. Dieser hat den betroffenen Switch zerlegt und  nach dem Wiedereinbau war das Gräusch verschwunden:
Fixed Filco Ping - YouTube


Rell schrieb:


> Die Meinungen dazu scheinen auseinander zu gehen.  Einige sagen, alle ihre Tastaturen erzeugen dieses Geräusch, wobei  manche Tastaturen lauter und manche leiser seien. Andere hingegen, dass  ihre mechanischen Tastaturen gar keine metallischen Geräusche erzeugen.  Und ein dritter, dass sie zwar etwas hören, es sie aber nicht stört. Was  die Vermutung nahe legt, dass die zweite Gruppe diese Geräusche auch  hat, aber nicht wahrnimmt?


Das hat nichts mit Meinungen zu tun sondern mit der Tatsache das dies  Hersteller und Modell unabhängig variiert und natürlich auch mit dem  subjektivem empfinden oder wahrnehmen.
Meine Filco Ninja zeigt beim R und G den Ping, aber auch nur wenn ich  die Taste in den Boden ramme. Weder meine "normale" Filco noch meine  Déck und auch nicht meine BlackWidow haben auf irgendeiner Taste einen  Ping.


Rell schrieb:


> Normalerweise würde ich so etwas nicht als  sonderlich wichtig erachten. Viele mechanische Tastaturen, wie z.B. die  Filcos, bieten aber außer einem besonders guten Schreiberlebnis sonst  nichts. Bei Preisen von um die 150€, plus/minus je nach Hersteller und  Modell, ist ein Störgeräusch, das die Wahrnehmung u.U. sogar die  Konzentration beeinflusst, allerdings schon bedeutend.


 um was es hier tatsächlich geht ist ja dies:
Filco Ping - YouTube
Was Du aber jetzt beschreibst klingt eher nach dem:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y57GT1xAyl8:devil:


----------



## OctoCore (10. Februar 2012)

Ich habe einen Nachhall im Grunde nur bei der Leertaste. Den würde ich aber nicht als _Ping_ bezeichnen. 
Die Leertaste hat aber auch einen ziemlich breiten Streifen Blech unter sich (bzw. links und rechts vom eigentlichen Switch), in dem nichts anderes steckt - der kann dadurch ungestört mitschwingen -> Stimmgabeleffekt.
Von den Switches selbst kommt sowas eh nicht.


----------



## moparcrazy (10. Februar 2012)

Bei der normalen Nutzung oder beim extra Provozieren des Schwingens?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsRXzNGuovQ&feature=related


----------



## Rell (10. Februar 2012)

Darauf gestoßen bin ich das erste mal bei meiner eigenen Filco Mt2 mit brown switches.  Etwas googlen später hat mir dann gezeigt, dass dieses Geräusch schon mehreren Leuten aufgefallen ist, aber sich gestritten wird ob die Leute spinnen, oder ob es Tastaturen gibt, mit denen etwas nicht stimmt. Des wegen würde ich gerne mal hören was ihr so dazu denkt.

Bei meiner Tastatur machen alle Tasten dieses "pingende" Geräusch. Wohlgemerkt beim normalen Tippen, ohne die Tasten aufschlagen zu lassen. Bis auf eine Ziffer auf dem Nummernblock, ist's bei allen anderen aber relativ leise. Leise in dem Sinne, dass man es ab ~50cm noch dezent wahrnimmt. Man hört es wie einen leisen Glockenschlag, der ca. eine Sekunde nachhallt. Das Big Ben Video war also gar nicht mal so verkehrt. 

Bzgl. Video: Im ersten Video kann man dieses Geräusch auf allen Tasten hören, nicht nur dem Y. Das da nicht ordentlich geschrieben wird ist mir klar, aber das Video soll auch nur dazu dienen, damit alle an das gleiche Geräusch denken. 

Beim zweiten Video habe ich auch das nachfolge Video gesehen. Das Geräusch ist aber nicht verschwunden. Es ist nur leiser geworden. Das A erzeugt es übrigens auch. Man muss den Ton ziemlich laut drehen um es zu hören, aber wie gesagt, die Videos sollen nicht sagen "hey seht mal, die Tastatur ist kaputt!" sondern das Geräusch veranschaulichen. In den englischen Foren wird sich nämlich auch über Semantik gestritten, und das wollte ich nicht!


Beim normalen Tippen, also ohne hämmern auf den Tasten, ohne bottoming out, ist das schon etwas nervig. Das Schreiben ist aber so toll, dass ich mich damit abfinden könnte. Wenn das aber nicht normal ist, wär's ja aber besser eine ohne zu bekommen.  Was ja aber  ziemlich aussichtslos wäre, wenn das zum Charakter einer mechanischen Tastatur gehört und mehr oder weniger alle haben.


Die Frage ist also, machen das alle und das gehört zur mechanischen Tastatur dazu, wie das klicken der Tasten, oder nicht?



btw Bei den Videos von TheSolutor mit den Switches, die er auseiander genommen und wieder neu zusammengesetzt hat, handelt es sich um das gleiche Geräusch was ich meine, nur vor seinem Fix amplifiziert. Bei mir ist's also etwas leiser und bei allen.


----------



## moparcrazy (10. Februar 2012)

Ich bin sprachlos... also wenn Du da überall 'nen Ping Hörst...
Da ist aber keiner außer bei besagten Tasten Y und S und nach dem Aus und Einbau ist er beim Solutor auch verschwunden wie er ja selbst sagt. Glaube nicht das speziell Du mit einem Tausch glücklicher wirst.
Tut mir ja Leid und ich möchte Dich bestimmt nicht angreifen aber Du hörst da echt Flöhe husten. 
Bei Dir sehe ich nur folgende Lösungen, entweder zurück zu Rubberdome oder wechseln auf ein Topre Board
oder damit abfinden und vielleicht sogar was daraus machen, könntest ja mal mit deiner Filco auftreten:Hang Solo - Lady Gaga Paparazzi - YouTube


----------



## MonKAY (10. Februar 2012)

Ich werde diese Tastatur auch in den nächsten Tagen bekommen, dann kann ich ja mal schreiben ob ich die Glöckchen klingeln höre.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Februar 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Bei der normalen Nutzung oder beim extra Provozieren des Schwingens?



Normal natürlich. Und nicht wie der Gong zur nächsten Runde.  Betrachte ich aber als normal und nicht als störend. Ist auch nicht so, dass es lauter ist als das übliche Tastengeräusch beim Bearbeiten der Tastatur. Weil es aber eine andere Klangfarbe mit Ausschwinger hat, hebt es sich eben ab.


----------



## Berky (11. Februar 2012)

Ich hab bei meiner tastatur corsair K60, auch platemounted, von red auf mx brown gewechselt und hatte danach genau den selben klang beim tippen, obwohl die plate gut verschraubt ist. Das hat mich auch gestört.

Ich hab die schalter hier einzel liegen und hab sie gerade paarmal einzel gedrückt, auch leicht angetippt wie beim video, im nicht verbauten zustand ist bei der mx brown, wenn manns nah am ohr hat, auch ein metallischer klang zu hören. Hab jetzt wahllos an die zehn schalter von den browns gedrückt und da war einer dabei, bei der kein nachklang zu hören war, hmm....Ist mir gerade ein rätsel, die feder ist genau gleich wie bei den reds...
Ich hab noch eine einzige mx black, bei dem ist auch nix zu hören.


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Februar 2012)

Also ich finde ihr glücklichen solltet echt was aus eurem Board und eurem Talent machen!
Könnte vielleicht einer von euch das mal nachspielen?:Mr. Bojangles (Array Mbira) - YouTube


----------



## Berky (11. Februar 2012)

Schade das ich die browns wieder entlötet habe


----------



## MonKAY (11. Februar 2012)

Der DHL Mann war da und hat mir ein Geschenk gebracht.

Entweder hatte ich Glück oder ihr hattet Pech jedenfalls habe ich keinen metallischen Ping. Dabei habe ich sogar jede Taste getestet.


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Februar 2012)

Also nach Rell's These hast Du auch überall den Ping ... Du gehörst halt zur zweiten Gruppe und hörst ihn nur nicht.
Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex - YouTube


----------



## Rell (11. Februar 2012)

@moparcrazy
Du meinst also das Geräusch ist normal und gehört zu mechanischen Tastaturen dazu? Ok, danke für deinen Eindruck. Hast du zufällig mir mehreren mechanischen Tastaturen zu tun? (btw du postest wie ripster auf geekhack. Bist du zufällig ripster??)

Ich stelle hier auch keine These auf, sondern möchte wissen ob das Geräusch zu einer mechanischen Tastatur dazu gehört. Wenn es das tut, ok. Wenn nicht, wäre aber eine ohne schöner, nich oder?





OctoCore schrieb:


> ... Betrachte ich aber als normal und nicht als störend. Ist auch nicht so, dass es lauter ist als das übliche Tastengeräusch beim Bearbeiten der Tastatur. Weil es aber eine andere Klangfarbe mit Ausschwinger hat, hebt es sich eben ab.



Das ist auch eine schöne Beschreibung Octo. So könnte ich das auch sagen. Es ist auch eher der Umstand, dass das Geräusch, um das es mir geht, etwas höher klingt und eben nach schwingt. Wäre letzteres nicht, würde es vermutlich sogar ganz untergehen.

Nur so aus Neugier, was für Switches verwendet deine Tastatur denn?





sananelan schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meiner tastatur corsair K60, auch platemounted, von red auf mx brown gewechselt und hatte danach genau den selben klang beim tippen, obwohl die plate gut verschraubt ist. Das hat mich auch gestört.
> 
> Ich hab die schalter hier einzel liegen und hab sie gerade paarmal einzel gedrückt, auch leicht angetippt wie beim video, im nicht verbauten zustand ist bei der mx brown, wenn manns nah am ohr hat, auch ein metallischer klang zu hören. Hab jetzt wahllos an die zehn schalter von den browns gedrückt und da war einer dabei, bei der kein nachklang zu hören war, hmm....Ist mir gerade ein rätsel, die feder ist genau gleich wie bei den reds...
> Ich hab noch eine einzige mx black, bei dem ist auch nix zu hören.



Oh da hast du dir ja richtig Arbeit gemacht! Was würdest du denn für ein Resümee daraus ziehen? Könnte das vielleicht ein normales Begleitgeräusch der Brown Switches sein? Oder was denkst du?



@MonKAY:
Danke für dein Feedback!




Danke für die ganzen Antworten Leute!  Sehr interessant!


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Februar 2012)

Um das nochmal zu klären, der "Ping" ist im ersten Video von TheSolutor klar zu hören, was auch immer Du im zweiten Video von ihm zu hören meinst ist nicht der berüchtigte "Ping".
Also gehören die Geräusche aus dem zweiten Video zu einer Mechanischen Tastatur und sind normal!

Ich bin im Besitz mehrerer Tastaturen, hab was PC's und im speziellen Eingabegeräte angeht 'ne kleine Macke.

*NEIN* ich bin nicht Ripster, ich bin aber ein großer Fan seines Humors.
btw Ich kann ja gar nicht Ripster sein ich habe noch nicht ein einziges Lego Pic gepostet...
Anita Ward - "Ring My Bell" 1979 - YouTube


----------



## Berky (11. Februar 2012)

Rell schrieb:


> Könnte das vielleicht ein normales Begleitgeräusch der Brown Switches sein? Oder was denkst du?


 
Scheint so.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Februar 2012)

Rell schrieb:


> Das ist auch eine schöne Beschreibung Octo. So könnte ich das auch sagen. Es ist auch eher der Umstand, dass das Geräusch, um das es mir geht, etwas höher klingt und eben nach schwingt. Wäre letzteres nicht, würde es vermutlich sogar ganz untergehen.
> 
> Nur so aus Neugier, was für Switches verwendet deine Tastatur denn?


 
MX Blues. Und die kann ich mit und ohne Platte vergleichen. Die Tastatur ohne Platte hört sich anders an, als die mit (wobei ich jetzt das Platten-Pinnngggg mal nicht berücksichtige) - wird wohl schlicht daran liegen, dass die eigentlichen Anschlagsgeräusche (und das berühmte_ CLICK! _der Blues) verschieden reflektiert werden.
Rein subjektiv hört sich dass für mich so an, dass die Tastatur ohne platemounted Switches den Schall besser schluckt.


----------



## moparcrazy (12. Februar 2012)

Kann mir mal bitte einer erklären was er hier treibt? ping filco majestouch 2 - YouTube Wirkt auf jeden Fall sehr wissenschaftlich so wie Dr. Egon Spengler in Ghostbusters auf der suche nach dem Paranormalem!


----------



## Rell (12. Februar 2012)

MonKAY, hat deine Tastatur eigentlich auch Brown Switches?


Schade, dass die Dinger so selten und schwer zu kriegen sind. Ich würde ja gerne mal eine Vergleich zwischen den ganzen Schaltern und Herstellern sehen, bzw. hören. Wenn alle Tastaturen diesen metallische Nachhall haben, müsste das doch noch mehr Leuten auffallen? Ein einfacher Fertigungsmangel oder so etwas kann's aber auch nicht sein. Dafür liest man das zu oft.  Und wenn das bei anderen ähnlich klingt wie bei mir, müsste man das auch relativ deutlich hören. Schon irgendwie faszinierend! 




moparcrazy schrieb:


> Ich bin im Besitz mehrerer Tastaturen, ...



Und da ist keine bei, bei der du einen Nachhall hörst? Wie würdest du denn, abgesehen von offensichtlichen Sachen wie dem CLICK von Blue Switches, das Schreibgeräusch beschreiben? Bei allen gleich?

Bzgl. deines letzten Videos, das kenn ich nicht. Ich würde aber vermuten, dass es ihm um das gleich Geräusch geht wie mir und sein Micro und die ganzen Störgeräusche es verschlucken. Wissenschaftlich will er aber bestimmt auch nicht arbeiten (auch übrigens etwas, was ripster immer schreibt ). Mir geht es zumindest um das metallische, nachhallende Begleitgeräusch in den beiden Videos im OP. Da sind auch die Störgeräusche nicht so laut.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Februar 2012)

Von den Switches kommt's auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## moparcrazy (12. Februar 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist immer noch nicht klar worüber wir hier eigentlich reden!

Du schreibst:


Rell schrieb:


> Im ersten Video kann man dieses Geräusch auf allen Tasten hören, nicht nur dem Y.


Dem Video Ersteller geht es aber in seiner Beschreibung nur um die Y-Taste und das ist auch die einzige Taste auf der ich einen "Ping" höre.


Bei Video 1 und 2 von TheSolutor:


Rell schrieb:


> Beim  zweiten Video habe ich auch das nachfolge Video gesehen. Das Geräusch  ist aber nicht verschwunden. Es ist nur leiser geworden.


 Beim ersten Video geht es auch nur um die S-Taste und auch hier ist nirgends sonnst ein "Ping" zu hören. Beim zweiten ist wie auch TheSolutor selbst schreibt der "Ping" nicht mehr vorhanden.




Rell schrieb:


> Bei meiner Tastatur machen alle Tasten dieses "pingende" Geräusch.


Deine Tasten machen alle ein Geräusch wie die Y und S Taste aus den Video's?
Oder klingen sie so wie die anderen Tasten aus den Video's?

Wäre auch interesant wie die anderen Thread Teilnehmer das sehen.

*@all: Wo ist in den Video's ein "Ping" zu hören?*


----------



## Berky (12. Februar 2012)

Die ursache des ping liegt an der feder. Ich hab ein brown, das besonders geklungen hat geöffnet, die feder ein wenig im uhrzeigersinn gedreht und das geräusch war weniger.
Dann hab ich die feder von mx black genommen, rein in die brown und das geräusch war komplett weg.

btw, wenn man die ohren spitzt, klingen die reds auch ein wenig, aber bei weitem nicht so störend wie die browns.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonKAY (12. Februar 2012)

Meine Filco hat MX-Brown und ich glaube Mopo spielt darauf an, dass du überempfindlich bist bzw. das Standartgeräusch der Tastatur missinterpretiert.


----------



## moparcrazy (13. Februar 2012)

Also mein lieber MonKAY, wenn Du meinen Benutzernahmen nicht ausschreiben magst ok aber bitte halbwegs korrekt sollte er doch sein.
moparcrazy besteht aus zwei Wörtern mopar und crazy ! Also entweder moparcrazy oder mopar oder crazy und meinetwegen auch mopa aber nie nimmer nicht mopo ...


----------



## OctoCore (13. Februar 2012)

Mopa? ich hatte angenommen, dass _Mopar_ der entscheidende Namensteil ist.  
Zumindest mir fällt zu Mopar zuerst eine Sache ein.

Aber egal.... ich denke, das mit den Switchgeräuschen ist alles etwas missverständlich - also unter Ping versteh ich eben den Stimmgabel-Effekt - mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägt. Natürlich macht jeder Switch ein Geräusch, wenn man ihn betätigt - auch einzeln, ohne das übliche "Tastaturklappern" an sich. 
Aber im Switch ist ja soweit nichts, was frei schwingen kann. Und Browns haben nun mal ein Feedback - auch wenn es nicht auf Klick ausgelegt ist -, aber das wirkt sich mit Sicherheit auf das übliche (geringe) mechanische Betätigungsgeräusch aus.
Aber Vermutungen, die darüber hinausgehen, gleiten für mich irgendwie in nicht nachvollziehbare Esoterik ab. 
Mir ist es auch egal - Mechanik macht eben Geräusche.


----------



## moparcrazy (13. Februar 2012)

Da hast Du recht, sowohl beim nahmen als auch beim Switch. Endlich hab ich wieder das Gefühl hier spricht jemand meine Sprache!


----------



## Skeksis (13. Februar 2012)

Ohne Evidenz glaub ich eh nix. So ist der wissenschaftlich geprägte Mensch eben.

Sign@OctoCore


----------



## MonKAY (13. Februar 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Also mein lieber MonKAY, wenn Du meinen beutzernahmen nicht ausschreiben magst ok aber bitte halbwegs korrekt sollte er doch sein.
> moparcrazy besteht aus zwei Wörtern mopar und crazy ! Also entweder moparcrazy oder mopar oder crazy und meinetwegen auch mopa aber nie nimmer nicht mopo ...


 Ups. 
Naja tut mir Leid, aber wenn du wüsstest welche anderen Namen ich schon aus deinem Nick beim flüchtig drüber Schauen gesehen habe, dann wäre dir mopo wohl noch ganz recht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Februar 2012)

Meine Frau meint, dass ich bisweilen (auf sie) schwer höre.  Wie dem auch sei, bei meinen beiden FILCO's mit Brown Switches kann ich keine akustischen Abnormalitäten wie "Ping" oder ähnliches feststellen, auch wenn ich die Tasten über Gebühr malträtiere.
Ein Phänomen.


----------



## Rell (13. Februar 2012)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Meine Filco hat MX-Brown und ich glaube Mopo spielt darauf an, dass du überempfindlich bist bzw. das Standartgeräusch der Tastatur missinterpretiert.



Der Gedanke kam mir auch schon.  Deshalb u.a. auch der Thread hier. Es ist schwierig das durch's Internet einzuschätzen und einfach mal in ein Geschäft gehen und "Probe hören" geht ja bei mechanischen Tastaturen nicht wirklich. Eure Eindrücke und Erfahrungen sind aber sehr interessant find ich und das allein schon das Thema wert gewesen! 




moparcrazy schrieb:


> Deine Tasten machen alle ein Geräusch wie die Y und S Taste aus den Video's?



Ja, das tun sie. Bis auf eine Taste auf dem Nummernblock sind sie nicht so laut, aber das Geräusch ist das gleiche. Und man hört es deutlich. Ich habe einige Bekannte mal schreiben lassen und sie haben es alle wahrgenommen. Blöder Weise bin ich dadurch nicht wirklich schlauer geworden, da keiner von denen Erfahrung mit mechanischen Tastaturen hat.

Ich sag mal so, beim Schreiben ist das Geräusch, der metallische Nachhall wie in den Videos, deutlich zu hören und setzt sich auch deutlich bei Zimmerlautstärke von den sonstigen Geräuschen der Tastatur ab. Es ist aber nicht so laut, dass es in Relation zu den anderen Tastengeräuschen dominant wird. In ruhiger Umgebung aber stört, u.a. - oder besser hauptsächlich - weil es nachhallt.




OctoCore schrieb:


> Aber egal.... ich denke, das mit den Switchgeräuschen ist alles etwas missverständlich - also unter Ping versteh ich eben den Stimmgabel-Effekt - mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägt. Natürlich macht jeder Switch ein Geräusch, wenn man ihn betätigt - auch einzeln, ohne das übliche "Tastaturklappern" an sich.
> Aber im Switch ist ja soweit nichts, was frei schwingen kann. Und Browns haben nun mal ein Feedback - auch wenn es nicht auf Klick ausgelegt ist -, aber das wirkt sich mit Sicherheit auf das übliche (geringe) mechanische Betätigungsgeräusch aus.



Ich denke wir sprechen von dem Gleichen. Es geht auch weniger von einer einzelnen Taste aus, als der ganzen Tastatur (wenn man sie unsanft auf den Tisch aufsetzt, hört man es auch), wenn man eine Taste gedrückt hat. Nachdem was du und sananelan geschrieben haben könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass die Brown Switches auf die verbaute Metallplatte Schwingungen übertragen und das ist dann das Geräusch was so deplatziert wirkt und auffällig ist.



Ich tendiere im Moment ein bisschen dazu, dass das ein normales Betriebsgeräusch von Tastaturen mit Brown Switches sein könnte. Aber:



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Meine Frau meint, dass ich bisweilen (auf sie) schwer höre.  Wie dem auch sei, bei meinen beiden FILCO's mit Brown Switches kann ich keine akustischen Abnormalitäten wie "Ping" oder ähnliches feststellen, auch wenn ich die Tasten über Gebühr malträtiere.
> Ein Phänomen.



Wenn ich es darauf anlege Geräusche zu produzieren, ist sie richtig laut. Da sind dann Vergleiche mit kleinen Glocken überhaupt nicht mehr weit hergeholt.  Beim normalen Schreiben ist es aber eher leise (abgesehen von der Ziffer auf dem Nummbernblock).



Ich find diese Diskrepanz zwischen "Ich hör auch was" und "da ist gar nichts" die man so oft liest so verwirrend. Sogar hier im Thread haben wir das schon. Würden nur Leute ohne Brown Switches sagen sie hörten nichts, wäre es ja relativ eindeutig, dass das ein normales Geräusch von den Browns ist. Aber dank MonKAY und brennmeister0815 haben wir ja schon drei Tastaturen die gar keinen metallischen Nachhall zu haben scheinen.


Sind vielleicht verschiedene Versionen von den Brown Switches im Umlauf oder so etwas?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Februar 2012)

Rell schrieb:


> Wenn ich es darauf anlege Geräusche zu produzieren, ist sie richtig laut...Ich find diese Diskrepanz zwischen "Ich hör auch was" und "da ist gar nichts" die man so oft liest so verwirrend...Aber dank MonKAY und brennmeister0815 haben wir ja schon drei Tastaturen die gar keinen metallischen Nachhall zu haben scheinen...


 Wie alle menschliche Empfindungen, ist auch das Akustische immer subjektiv. Was ist laut? Es gibt diverse Maßeinheinten, aber das persönliche Hör_empfinden_, ja auch die Hör_tauglichkeit_, fällt _sehr_ unterschiedlich aus.
M.E. haben die Cherry Brown's das typische _mechanische_ Tippgeräusch, ein metallisches Nachhallen kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen. Übrigens: Wenn man es darauf anlegt, kann auch ein Gummimatten-Tastenbrett (Rubberdome) laut sein...


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Februar 2012)

@TE: Kannst meine beiden Filco's mit Brown Switch auch als "Ping" frei einordnen. Die Majestouch mit Brown's hat absolut keinen "Ping" egal was ich mit der anstelle. Bei der Ninja Tenkeyless mit Brown's ist bei normalem Gebrauch auch keinerlei "Ping" zu hören, erst wenn ich wie ein geisteskranker auf R und G eindresche ist der "Ping" leise zu hören.
hells bells - YouTube


----------



## OctoCore (15. Februar 2012)

Rell schrieb:


> Würden nur Leute ohne Brown Switches sagen sie hörten nichts, wäre es ja relativ eindeutig, dass das ein normales Geräusch von den Browns ist. Aber dank MonKAY und brennmeister0815 haben wir ja schon drei Tastaturen die gar keinen metallischen Nachhall zu haben scheinen.
> 
> Sind vielleicht verschiedene Versionen von den Brown Switches im Umlauf oder so etwas?


 
Mit den Brown Switches hat das wahrscheinlich nichts zu tun. 
Wenns hallt, dann hallt es halt mit der ganzen Regenbogenpalette der Switches.
Und - ja, ich habe den Thread bei geekhack gelesen.



> PING!!!!
> 
> Try it. You hold your keyboard's back up to your ear, press the key, and let it release rapidly.
> 
> ...



Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Februar 2012)

Ripster ist halt einfach der geilste! PING!!!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Februar 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> ...erst wenn ich wie ein geisteskranker auf R und G eindresche ist der "Ping" leise zu hören...


 Das würde ich meinen edel-Tastenbrettern _nicht_ antun, auch nicht zu irgendwelchen "PING"-Testzwecken. Gleichwohl, es den geradezu unverwüstlichen Switches nichts ausmacht. M.E. hört man einen "PING", wenn man ebendiesen hören _möchte_.


----------



## Rell (15. Februar 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> M.E. hört man einen "PING", wenn man ebendiesen hören _möchte_.



Na ja, den metallischen Nachhall habe ich zuerst gehört und _dann_ angefangen zu googlen, ob das normal ist. Es hat mich also zuerst so doll gestört, dass ich angefangen habe Zeit aufzuwenden dem nachzugehen. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob man da von "hören möchte" sprechen kann.

Daraufhin habe ich dann festgestellt, dass es umstritten ist ob mechanische Tastaturen einen metallischen Nachhall erzeugen, oder nicht. Das sie es tun, habe ich sehr oft gelesen. Auch, dass sie es leise tun. Und auch, dass sie es gar nicht tun. Das finde ich verwirrend. Entweder sie pingen beim Schreiben rum, oder sie tun es nicht. Wenn sie es tun, müsste es jeder hören, aber nicht zwangsläufig jeden stören. Wenn sie es nicht tun, sind die die es tun entweder mangelhaft gefertigt oder schlicht und einfach defekt. Das würde dann auch diese Diskrepanz erklären. Es wäre aber auch ein ganz schön starkes Stück, weil es davon ziemlich viele zu geben scheint. 


Ich kann auch verstehen, wenn Leute sagen, dass ihre Tastaturen beim Arbeiten rum pingen mit dem - gerne auch leisen - metallischen Nachhall, aber sie es nicht direkt wahrnehmen. Wie Octo es z.B. sagt. Aber du, mopa und KAY sagen ja es wird gar kein Nachhall erzeugt. Und wenn dann nur beim bewussten provozieren und selbst dann noch leise. Das ist bei meiner auf keinen Fall so. Beim normalen schreiben wohlgemerkt.


*Edit:* Um das vielleicht noch einmal zu veranschaulichen:

Erwartet habe ich: Tastatur*-->*Taste wird gedrückt*-->*KLICK/KLACK oder was auch immer Geräusch*-->*Taste wird nicht mehr gedrückt*-->*kein Ton mehr*-->*Schluss.
Stattdessen habe ich: Tastatur*-->*Taste wird gedrückt*-->*KLACK Geräusch*-->*Taste wird nicht mehr gedrückt*-->**metallischer Nachhall von ~1 sek Dauer**-->*Schluss.

********


Wenn ihr alle darauf besteht, dass das - auch bei Brown Switches - nicht der Fall ist, muss meine folglich mangelhaft sein. Der metallische Nachhall ist da, ich war mir nur nicht sicher ob er auch dazu gehört. Wenn der weit überwiegende Teil an Tastaturen aber keinen wie auch immer gearteten metallischen Nachhall erzeugt.... Na ja 




Aber euer Feedback war ja schon sehr aufschlussreich und interessant. Vielen Dank noch mal dafür! Ich glaube ohne einen direkten Vergleich im echten Leben werde ich's wohl nicht genauer erfahren. 





OctoCore schrieb:


> Und - ja, ich habe den Thread bei geekhack gelesen.



Was denn für ein Thread? Kannst du den verlinken?


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Februar 2012)

Does Your Modern Plate-Mount Cherry MX Board Ping/Ring? *Read Instructions First*
How Important Is The Cherry MX Ping Issue? (edited version)
Filco pings: is their a common switch/board type that this occurs on?
A sad day in Filco Ninja Land
Ripster Mythbusting - The "McRip Effect"!
Ringing Filco Majestouch-2 Plus Expanding Polyurethane Foam


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Februar 2012)

Rell schrieb:


> Wenn ihr alle darauf besteht, dass das - auch bei Brown Switches - nicht der Fall ist, muss meine folglich mangelhaft sein.


 Dies liegt im Bereich des Möglichen.


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Februar 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Das würde ich meinen edel-Tastenbrettern _nicht_ antun, auch nicht zu irgendwelchen "PING"-Testzwecken.


 Alles nur für die Wissenschaft... Anders lässt sich aus meiner Ninja kein "Ping" raus holen. Man muss sich das so vorstellen das ich quasi versuche den Schreibtisch unter der Filco durch die Filco zu berühren!
Kein halbwegs zivilisierter Mensch würde je auf die völlig abwegige Idee kommen so zu Tippen. Selbst beim Gaming setzt keiner eine solche Gewalt ein!

Halt, einen gibt's: Crazy German Kid Kills Computer! - YouTube

@TE: Es wird zeit für ein Video- oder Audio-File deiner Ringing Pinging Kuhglocke Filco.

Don't Stop Believin' - Raleigh Ringers - YouTube


----------



## Rell (15. Februar 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> @TE: Es wird zeit für ein Video- oder Audio-File deiner Ringing Pinging Kuhglocke Filco.



Selbst wenn ich wollte könnte ich keins posten, weil mir das Equipment fehlt.  Wir können es aber gerne andersherum machen: Du postest ein Video mit guter Audio-Qualität von deinen Tastaturen und ich sage dir, ob *ich* etwas höre.  Das würde auch zumindest mir helfen zu beantworten, ob der Nachhall normal ist und lediglich eine Frage der subjektiven Wahrnehmung ist, oder ob ich tatsächlich eine von den Exoten erwischt habe.


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Februar 2012)

Dir fehlt das Equipment? Lass mich kurz überlegen was da fehlt... ich hab's eine Filco mit echtem Ping.

Wie, ich soll ein Video für Dich machen von dem Ping der bei mir gar  nicht vorhanden ist? Unter was läuft das jetzt hier, Beweislastumkehr?  Ich glaube jetzt driften wir hier endgültig in Richtung Esoterik!
Wer hat hier ein Problem mit seiner Tastatur, ich oder Du? 

Der Amerikaner sagt: i don't spoon feed you.
Und er sagt auch noch: video or it didn't happen.


----------



## Rell (15. Februar 2012)

Mir scheint du hast den Sinn des Threads verkannt ripster. Es geht hier nicht darum, ob die Tastatur einen Nachhall erzeugt oder nicht, sondern ob dieser normal ist. Dass sie einen erzeugt steht für mich gar nicht zur Diskussion. Des wegen habe ich auch diesen Thread nicht erstellt. Den hat sie. Der einzige Grund warum es diesen Thread hier gibt ist, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob den alle haben, nur einige oder gar nur meine.

Daher habe ich dir auch nicht zu "beweisen" ob meine "pingt" oder nicht. Es ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt herzlichst egal, ob du glaubst dass sie einen metallischen Nachhall erzeugt oder nicht. Es geht hier darum, ob es andere tun.


Und du sollst auch kein Video von einer pingenden Filco hoch laden, sondern von einer deiner *nicht* pingenden. Damit *ich* vergleichen kann. Damit *ich* weiß, ob dieses Geräusch normal ist. Wenn deine ihn auf dem Video nicht hat, stimmt etwas mit meiner nicht. Wenn ich aber bei deiner auch etwas höre, liegt es an der subjektiven Wahrnehmung der Nutzer und *ich* brauche keinen Aufwand betreiben eine zu finden, die es nicht hat. Weil es dann keine gäbe.


Wenn dir der Aufwand dafür zu groß ist, ok. Das werde ich dir nicht krumm nehmen. Aber nach:



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Der Amerikaner sagt: i don't spoon feed you.



Habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass es dir gar nicht mehr darum geht konstruktiv etwas beizutragen. Was schade wäre, weil bisher hat mir der Thread gut gefallen.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Februar 2012)

Da ziert sich aber jemand die Hosen runter zulassen. Na gut dann ziehe ich zuerst blank!
Hier ein Video mit mir und meiner Filco, ich bin der rechts hinten der mit den langen Haaren: Bourgade Bell Choir plays 'My Girl' - YouTube


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Februar 2012)

Rell schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht darum, ob die Tastatur einen Nachhall erzeugt oder nicht, sondern ob dieser normal ist.


 Nein.
Ich tippe nun schon den ganzen Morgen, wie jeden Werktag, auf meiner Büro-Filco-Brownie 'rum- kein *PING* oder *PONG*. Einfach nur das übliche "Tastengeklapper".
Falls Dir Dein *PING*ende's Tastenbrett nicht mehr gefällt, stellst Du es bei eBay - eine der größten deutschen Shopping-Websites am besten unter "Sammeln & Seltenes" ein.


----------



## Skeksis (16. Februar 2012)

Bei meiner Filco und auch bei meiner Zowie Pingt, pongt und blöngt nix in bester Batman Manier.

Außer der Spacetaste, das liegt aber wohl daran, dass mein Daumen immer zu fest druff semmelt. Wenn du nen eigenen Blindtest haben willst, RMA und ne neue ordern.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Februar 2012)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Außer der Spacetaste, das liegt aber wohl daran, dass mein Daumen immer zu fest druff semmelt.


 Du solltest Deine Daumen besser im Zaum halten, im wahrsten Sinne antippen reicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (16. Februar 2012)

Nee ist das geil. Selten soviel gelacht wie in dem Thread. 

Zu dem Ping. Bei mir macht das Keyboard nur die Geräusche die es soll. Kein Ping oder ähnliches. Eine Filco hab ich nicht. Aber bei meinen Brettern ist auch nichts was irgendwie an einen Ping erinnert.


----------



## OctoCore (16. Februar 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Da ziert sich aber jemand die Hosen runter zulassen. Na gut dann ziehe ich zuerst blank!
> Hier ein Video mit mir und meiner Filco, ich bin der rechts hinten der mit den langen Haaren: Bourgade Bell Choir plays 'My Girl' - YouTube


 
... und am Keyboard: moparcrazy. Applaus, Applaus!


----------



## Rell (16. Februar 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Hier ein Video mit mir und meiner Filco, ich bin der rechts hinten der mit den langen Haaren: Bourgade Bell Choir plays 'My Girl' - YouTube



Pingt deine Tastatur also doch. Sogar ziemlich laut! Hättest das mal gleich gesagt statt herumzudrucksen.


----------



## moparcrazy (18. Februar 2012)

Hier mal einige hochwertige Audio Files da ist unter anderem auch eine Filco mit Brown's dabei: Mega Keyboard Sound Roundup - geekhack forums
Meine Filco klingt übrigens genauso.


----------



## Replikator911 (18. Februar 2012)

Ich habe auch eine mechanische gekauft  
*Razer Black Widow Ultimate Gaming Keyboard*


Gleich laut wie eine schreibmaschine!!  KLACK KLACK KLACK


----------



## moparcrazy (18. Februar 2012)

... ja ... schön ... Gratuliere ... ... ... und, was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Februar 2012)

Replikator911 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine mechanische gekauft
> *Razer Black Widow Ultimate Gaming Keyboard*
> 
> 
> Gleich laut wie eine schreibmaschine!!  KLACK KLACK KLACK


 

Klar. Wenn man bis zum Anschlag durchhämmert. Hat aber trotzdem nichts mit dem Thread hier zu tun.


----------



## OctoCore (18. Februar 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Klar. Wenn man bis zum Anschlag durchhämmert. Hat aber trotzdem nichts mit dem Thread hier zu tun.


 
Stümmt!
Wenn du 
PING!!! PING!!! PING!!!
hörst, dann schon.

Außer du hast im Hintergrund "Das Boot" laufen.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Februar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Außer du hast im Hintergrund "Das Boot" laufen.


 
Na dann passt der Ping ja auch.


----------

